# biking college?



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

does anybody know the the best college for a mountain biker to go to? like a college close to great trails or something? thanks in advance


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm biased b/c I went to these places but would suggest Fort Lewis College in Durango, CO. It also has always had a kick a$$ cycling team- one of the best if not the best. And Northern Arizona University in Flagstaff, AZ. Both towns have awesome trails right out your front door.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

App State in boone, nc? Alotta good trails around there I guess and far enough south you could ride year round. The ladies aren't too bad either


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Torch_racing said:


> does anybody know the the best college for a mountain biker to go to? like a college close to great trails or something? thanks in advance


Wouldn't the reputation of a college's major be more important?


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

cu at boulder- csu foco, mesa, durango- pretty much everywhere in colorado!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Wouldn't the reputation of a college's major be more important?


You are correct which is why the choice should be Penn State-

biggest party school in the US!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> You are correct which is why the choice should be Penn State-
> 
> biggest party school in the US!


I was really close to going to Penn State, State College....

then I was foolish, and decided Drexel's Co-op program was more valuable


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

lately montana state has really been pushing for me but when you look at their site it's not very infomative on biking conditions and stuff


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

UVa has some good trails nearby. But first you have to get accepted


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Torch_racing said:


> lately montana state has really been pushing for me but when you look at their site it's not very infomative on biking conditions and stuff


I went to University of Montana about two hours away in Missoula. Bozeman has a pretty amazing MTB scene. Single track out your door and Big Sky mountain is about an hour away for lift access riding and great skiing in the winter.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

If you've got lots of money/decent grades and want to be within two hours of NY and Philly, look at Lehigh University in Bethlehem, PA. Tons of technical rockgarden-filled PA singletrack a few minutes ride from your dorm room. The whole university is literally built on the side of a mountain. Good business/engineering programs - large Greek system.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Go to Arizona State, ride South Mountain every weekend and occasionally go to Sedona.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

roxnroots said:


> If you've got lots of money/decent grades and want to be within two hours of NY and Philly, look at Lehigh University in Bethlehem, PA. Tons of technical rockgarden-filled PA singletrack a few minutes ride from your dorm room. The whole university is literally built on the side of a mountain. Good business/engineering programs - large Greek system.


I heard Lafayette is better...... just poking at the rivalry


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado State University
Great biking rideable from campus and one of the top Bike Friendly Universities in the nation.
http://www.bikeleague.org/programs/bicyclefriendlyamerica/pdfs/bfu master award list.pdf


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

jmmorath hit the nail on the head.....Durango is the original Mecca of mtn biking. Besides, Ned Overend, John Tomac and many other icons, it's home to Ft Lewis College. Northern Ariz is great too and probably has a winter advantage over Durango due to less snow that piles up.


----------



## thebikersam (Jan 13, 2011)

I would say New York University


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I vote psu as well. Great trails, some of the best early mtb innovators came from happy valley, school cycling team, very competitive education, excellent party and music scene.

I'm a bit biased as i lost a few years there right out of high school. Still a lot of great friends down there.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the idea of a good music scene (i've been a singer longer than i've been a biker)
but it seems every site i go to doesn't show anything about their involvment in the mt bike community. whats up with that? if had a college right on the mountain i'd advertise the hell out of it.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Wouldn't the reputation of a college's major be more important?


Or check out a school where they spell "friends" correctly. Your signature line has a couple of misspells.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Torch_racing said:


> i like the idea of a good music scene (i've been a singer longer than i've been a biker)
> but it seems every site i go to doesn't show anything about their involvment in the mt bike community. whats up with that? if had a college right on the mountain i'd advertise the hell out of it.


 they advertise for the party school.
you never see a super model showing of her cooking skills...


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Ask these guys about penn state cycling.

http://www.thebicycleshopinc.com/


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

tednugent said:


> I heard Lafayette is better...... just poking at the rivalry


Yeah, the football game with them's a classic but who wants to look at a view of Easton and N.J.  when there's rock-garden filled singletrack to be had?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> Or check out a school where they spell "friends" correctly. Your signature line has a couple of misspells.


Give him a break he hasn't been to collage yet


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Torch_racing said:


> does anybody know the the best college for a mountain biker to go to? like a college close to great trails or something? thanks in advance


You might look at Northern Michigan University in Marquette, Michigan. There are excellent trails in riding distance from campus.


----------



## geist rider (Feb 7, 2011)

Indiana University in Bloomington. Great trails all around there and a pretty good education while you're at it. Little 500 is going on right now!


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

I think a lot of schools will have a decent biking scene. Mountain biking is popular among college students for many reasons. I go to school in the middle of Kansas where you wouldn't think theres good riding but there's multiple trails close enough to ride to from my dorm and many more within a reasonable drive. The reasons I chose to come to school here came before biking.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> You might look at Northern Michigan University in Marquette, Michigan. There are excellent trails in riding distance from campus.


No don't go to Northern, go to Michigan Tech! They own the bike trails within riding distance from campus, and there are other great trails within driving distance from Houghton. I hope you like riding in the snow.

(I am a biased MTU alumni)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Torch_racing said:


> lately montana state has really been pushing for me but when you look at their site it's not very infomative on biking conditions and stuff


If it were me, I would put mountain biking towards the bottom of my selection criteria. I doubt I'm alone in that- it's probably why you don't see colleges or universities providing details about the local trail networks.

Setting that aside, if you're wondering about trails in Bozeman, maybe you should ask in the ID/MT/WY forum? You might get an answer from a MSU student, or someone who lives in Bozeman.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

University of California at Santa Cruz 
If you get in the dorms you live on the trails. 
Not a college town but the location is second to none


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

West Virginia or PSU


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Fort Lewis at Durango, CO (the biking capital anyways )

They have a very competitive mountain biking team (i think the top in the nation)

Im switching back... and yes biking may have something to do with that. Joining the team in the fall


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Northern Michigan University has good trails in riding distance from campus.


----------



## blo0dlu5t (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has said it yet, but Austin, TX is a really great scene as far as music and bike culture. Healthy mix of roadies, mounties, and hipsters. Far enough south to enjoy riding practically year round, and tons of great trails. Not shooting down anyone else's ideas, definitely keeping them in mind next time I travel though.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> No don't go to Northern, go to Michigan Tech! They own the bike trails within riding distance from campus, and there are other great trails within driving distance from Houghton.


I should have thought to mention Michigan Tech. I hear only good things about their trails. I really need to make a pilgrimage up there some weekend.


----------

